# Blazer bass boats??



## ugabowhunter (May 11, 2009)

I have the opportunity to get a Blazer bass boat at a really good price. I have never ridden in one and would like to hear any feedback from someone who has experience(s) with one. I will be test driving the boat this weekend...I hope. I appreciate any info as this will be my first bass boat. I was going to buy a 519vx Ranger, but this deal might be too good to pass. 

Would I be better off spending $15000 more or taking the $6500 Blazer for a first boat. It is a 2000 Pro-v 180 with a Yamaha EFI 150. Low hours in good shape.

Thanks,
Robby


----------



## bigbass07 (May 11, 2009)

you can not find a better riding boat than a ranger, they are a little heavy and not as fast as the others but they take rough water very well. i have riden or owned  almost every brand and lenght. the blazer is fast but rough. tritons don't handle well, skeeters are poorly built, nitros are OK but look at resale value also, no other boat holds its value like a ranger.


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2009)

I have never owned one, but have fished out of one several times. There are better riding boats out there but they fish good. In heavy wind you need to keep the motor trimmed down, but you have to do that with all 18 ft boats. The motor is the biggest thing. If you have a good dependable engine, you will be fine.


----------



## Perkins (May 11, 2009)

bigbass07 said:


> you can not find a better riding boat than a ranger, they are a little heavy and not as fast as the others but they take rough water very well. i have riden or owned  almost every brand and lenght. the blazer is fast but rough. tritons don't handle well, skeeters are poorly built, nitros are OK but look at resale value also, no other boat holds its value like a ranger.



Shawn you are almost right in everything you said but I just can't believe you said it on here man you just walked right up and kicked a hornets nest!!!


----------



## bigbass07 (May 11, 2009)

Eric Perkins said:


> Shawn you are almost right in everything you said but I just can't believe you said it on here man you just walked right up and kicked a hornets nest!!!



hey its better to be honest than scared , i wouldn't want to see him regret it later down the road. i'll just stick to my ranger and speak the truth.


----------



## Perkins (May 11, 2009)

bigbass07 said:


> hey its better to be honest than scared , i wouldn't want to see him regret it later down the road. i'll just stick to my ranger and speak the truth.



amen!


----------



## jcbama (May 11, 2009)

Spending $6500 for a first boat is a pretty good deal.  It's a win\win at that price. You can use it for 3\4\5yrs and then upgrade to a newer rig with very few drawbacks.  You get your money's worth with the use and then be able to sell it for a decent price given it's in good shape.  If the boat is for just fun fishing\local pot tourney's etc., then the $6500 Blazer is certainly the better deal.  When buying  a used boat it's really all about buying a boat with an engine in good shape.  Putting down $15,000 to $20,000 on a boat and no motor warranty could really hurt if something goes wrong.  The ranger really is a great riding boat, but it sounds like the ride isn't worth $15000 more.


----------



## bigbass07 (May 11, 2009)

jcbama said:


> Spending $6500 for a first boat is a pretty good deal.  It's a win\win at that price. You can use it for 3\4\5yrs and then upgrade to a newer rig with very few drawbacks.  You get your money's worth with the use and then be able to sell it for a decent price given it's in good shape.  If the boat is for just fun fishing\local pot tourney's etc., then the $6500 Blazer is certainly the better deal.  When buying  a used boat it's really all about buying a boat with an engine in good shape.  Putting down $15,000 to $20,000 on a boat and no motor warranty could really hurt if something goes wrong.  The ranger really is a great riding boat, but it sounds like the ride isn't worth $15000 more.


make sure what ever boat you get take it to a marina and let them run a compression check on it and also look over the whole engine. it may run good during the test drive and as sooon as you pay it blows, been down that road too.


----------



## Perkins (May 11, 2009)

UGA, It all boils down to warranty in my opinion. if you buy a $6,500 boat and the motor pops next week. you now have a $11,000 boat if not more?? not to try to discourage you but man those re builds aren't cheap. ask angler ed.
A Blazer is a great boat, I know a guy that had one. he loved it. the only thing I am saying is be carefull.


----------



## FishinMech (May 11, 2009)

Just make sure u drive it first i had a buddy just get 1 the other day and we got it out on toona opened it up on the way to the dam and the buzzer went off and this boat looked amazing till then. He didnt listen to me and didnt drive it and now its in the shop, and before u look at a blazer look at a pro-craft that is the best boat around doesnt chime even in rough water


----------



## The Brick (May 11, 2009)

*Blazer...*

Like a few others, I have ridden in most of the boats out there, including the Blazer.  It is simply a poor mans version of a Bullet, built for speed, but on a working mans salary.  The key differences you will immediately see between the Blazer and the Ranger will be ride, weight and aesthetics.

But one thing is for sure.  The Blazer is a good boat, not as good as a Ranger, but it is a great first boat and for the price I would buy it before the Ranger. The NADA has the boat, motor and trailer at $6,700 for boat, motor and trailer, meaning it is a great deal.  

Like was said earlier, the engine is important and the Yamaha is very reliable.  I do agree...run the compression.  Do you know someone you borrow one from?  If not go to a Marine store and buy one.  If you need help running it just ask and we can help you.  It's very easy. 

If you have other questions ask.  Have fun in your new boat!!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 11, 2009)

For a small deposit, you can rent a compression checker from Autozone.


----------



## alexmlane (May 11, 2009)

You are going to get a biased opinion from most everyone (especially Ranger owners.....they are like a Harley is to motorcycles.....its the "cool" thing to have). I spent a long time looking and driving different boats and the one I went with was the one that fit me the best and that is the best advice that someone gave me that I can give to you. I set my dollar figure where I wanted it and drove every model boat that was in my price range. There are a lot of great boats out there but it just depends on what you want and what is the most important....speed, comfort, layout, stability, etc. People get set in their ways on boats so do not let anyone discourage you from driving any of them. 

I bought a starter boat a couple of summers ago for $8500 and after breaking down numerous times, many many trips to the shop, and working on the boat more than fishing I finally realized that going with a cheap boat isnt worth it. I would find something with a warranty on the motor. Outboards are overpriced and are expensive to fix. Why I dont know? If it is between the Blazer and Ranger I would go for whichever one has been taken care of the best. Good luck!


----------



## GABASSMAN (May 12, 2009)

Boy bigbass07 must be paid to market Rangers!! LOL jk! If I was you it would be Skeeter all the way JMHO.  

But when it comes down to how rough a boat rides or chine walks it usually rest in the hands of the driver. You can take the smoothest riding boat and put it into the hands of someone who thinks they know how to drive a boat and then it becomes a rough riding boat. I think the Ranger is a little better on storage than a Skeeter but I love my Skeeter.


----------



## bigbass07 (May 12, 2009)

GABASSMAN said:


> Boy bigbass07 must be paid to market Rangers!! LOL jk! If I was you it would be Skeeter all the way JMHO.
> 
> But when it comes down to how rough a boat rides or chine walks it usually rest in the hands of the driver. You can take the smoothest riding boat and put it into the hands of someone who thinks they know how to drive a boat and then it becomes a rough riding boat. I think the Ranger is a little better on storage than a Skeeter but I love my Skeeter.


yeah ranger does pay me  $6000.00 this year alone. skeeeters are by far the best looking boat on the market , they just aren't built well( cheap material) i know where 5 08's-09's right now that are falling apart and 2 are owned by real old fisherman that has not abused them at all. like someone said the blazer is worth 6700 but if it pops then you have a 12000.00 boat that you can only get hopefully 6000.00 for , rangers hold there value like no other. just look at them for sale a 1985 w/150 hp will still bring 6500.00 in average shape , and people will pay it all day long in this bad economy.  i have been around the block with boats and know alot of people who own them, so i get alot of feedback. guys are stuck with them and can't get rid of em in this day and time, you have to look into the future on a boat. if he can afford the ranger then do it, if not buy a cheaper boat within his budget. goodluck.


----------



## blazernut (May 12, 2009)

UGABOWHUNTER, that is a very good price for that boat.  I have owned a couple of Blazers myself and i personally really enjoy the boats.  No they are not a Ranger but they are not priced like a Ranger either.  They are a well built boat for the average fisherman to afford.  Get the motor checked out for sure.  This is a great starter boat to use and then upgrade down the road.


----------



## WildcatHunter (May 12, 2009)

blazer boats are awesome.. i nearly bought one a couple months ago.  they ride very well and are very sleak and fast.  the one i road in had a yamaha vmax 250


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 12, 2009)

i say get the blazer bud!! its your first boat..of coures your gonna love it no matter what! and for the price ur not taking a gamble or anything..

probably best to start out with one at this price because who knows..u may not like owning a boat once you have one for a while..i know people that thought they wanted a boat more than anything..than after taking care of it for about a year, cleaning, maintainence and towing to the river..etc..they  were tired of it. I think your doing the right thing and starting out with a great boat!


----------



## Bill3508 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure comparing Ranger boats to Harley's is a good statement.  One is a great built boat that is priced along other higher dollar makes and the other is old design/poor quality/inferior bikes priced 2 to 3x higher than better built bikes.  Actually I would think comparing Ranger to Harley would be an insult.

With that being said I do think the Blazer boats are nice boats.  I see a lot of old Blazers on the lake and still for sale.  Same goes with Bullet.  Ranger is a given, they tend to last forever, I'm still using my 84 350V, my first boat, and had it since 1994.  Do check out the motor though, my motor blew within the first couple years, not that there was anyway of knowing it would happen but it did.  We chose not to rebuild and put a new 96 Merc 150EFI on it and its been problem free since.  Still a boat we purchased for $10K now had an additional $10K added to it for the new motor, so check it out very good.

Bill3508


----------



## alexmlane (May 12, 2009)

Bill3508 said:


> I'm not sure comparing Ranger boats to Harley's is a good statement.  One is a great built boat that is priced along other higher dollar makes and the other is old design/poor quality/inferior bikes priced 2 to 3x higher than better built bikes.  Actually I would think comparing Ranger to Harley would be an insult.
> Bill3508



I was comparing the Ranger to Harley in the aspect of why some people buy them. Because its the "cool" boat and "cool" motorcycle to have and because that is what everyone else has. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Ranger's at all. They are great boats! I drove a new Z20 before I bought mine but the skeeter was a better fit for me.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 12, 2009)

alexmlane said:


> I was comparing the Ranger to Harley in the aspect of why some people buy them. Because its the "cool" boat and "cool" motorcycle to have and because that is what everyone else has. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Ranger's at all. They are great boats! I drove a new Z20 before I bought mine but the skeeter was a better fit for me.



DANG!!!  I heard those Z series rangers are bad to the bone!! and fast!! dont they have a 19 foot with a 225 or 250  on the back?? You mind telling us what u didnt like about the Z series?? im just curious is all...


----------



## Money man (May 12, 2009)

ugabowhunter said:


> I have the opportunity to get a Blazer bass boat at a really good price. I have never ridden in one and would like to hear any feedback from someone who has experience(s) with one. I will be test driving the boat this weekend...I hope. I appreciate any info as this will be my first bass boat. I was going to buy a 519vx Ranger, but this deal might be too good to pass.
> 
> Would I be better off spending $15000 more or taking the $6500 Blazer for a first boat. It is a 2000 Pro-v 180 with a Yamaha EFI 150. Low hours in good shape.
> 
> ...



Robby, buy what you wish but I have to be honest, I can't remember the last fish I caught that asked me how much I had spent on my boat. Besides, you catch a fish going 60 miles an hour and you are going to rip his lips clean off. You probably will never even get him to the boat man!

All kidding aside, if the motor checks out and the floors and transom are solid, I can think of a lot of ways to spend 15K. But.... everyone has different needs. Some need to have the best looking boat at the ramp...some need to go the fastest....I just need more free time, calm waters and big bites.

Good luck with your decision. I know it can be agonizing. I will say this: in business, it is almost impossible to over invest in your equipment because if you go cheaper, chances are it will not have all of the features you need to get the job done or change as the job changes. Under- investing will always cost you more in the long run because you end up having to replace the cheaper equipment you bought with new equipment, to get the job done. If fishing is your business, I say it will be hard to over invest. If it is a hobby....well....those are different rules.


----------



## alexmlane (May 12, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> DANG!!!  I heard those Z series rangers are bad to the bone!! and fast!! dont they have a 19 foot with a 225 or 250  on the back?? You mind telling us what u didnt like about the Z series?? im just curious is all...



Yes they have a Z20 but the max you can put on that is a 225hp. There might be others but the only 20 ft bass boats I know that can take a 250 is the Skeeter 20i and Stratos 201 Pro. But but comparing the Z20 to the Skeeter iclass.....well there is no comparison IMHO but a lot of it is personal preference. The iclass is faster, drives better, rides better, layout is better and comes with all of the bells and whistles. I have no regrets at all in the Skeeter. Nothing wrong with Rangers but my preference was the Skeeter. I spent a long time asking opinions, test driving and reading up doing my homework on every boat in the $35k-$50k price range and I feel I got the best boat for my money.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 12, 2009)

alexmlane said:


> Yes they have a Z20 but the max you can put on that is a 225hp. There might be others but the only 20 ft bass boats I know that can take a 250 is the Skeeter 20i and Stratos 201 Pro. But but comparing the Z20 to the Skeeter iclass.....well there is no comparison IMHO but a lot of it is personal preference. The iclass is faster, drives better, rides better, layout is better and comes with all of the bells and whistles. I have no regrets at all in the Skeeter. Nothing wrong with Rangers but my preference was the Skeeter. I spent a long time asking opinions, test driving and reading up doing my homework on every boat in the $35k-$50k price range and I feel I got the best boat for my money.



Thats a big 10-4!
Thanks!


----------



## Bill3508 (May 12, 2009)

The Skeeters do ride nice even in some big water the 18ft's do okay.  They will keep going also even with a boat full of water with your tackle bags floating around.  40mph+ wind during winter storm on Lanier on the main lake during club tournament.  Actually lucky to get back to the dock but the boat wouldn't sink and thank God the engine kept running.  You know your in trouble when the nose of your boat pierces a wave and its only halfway up the swell.  Partners boat, he was too scared to drive.


----------



## 8pointduck (May 12, 2009)

Blazers are fine boats. You guys who say you broke down, what does the boat have to do with it.That would be the motor.Yes please do have that checked before you buy( if you can).

I'm not even going to get on all this Ranger elitist garbage.


----------



## ugabowhunter (May 12, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the info. I have missed this site since work blocked it (but I have gotten a lot more done). I will be getting the compression checked before I buy and then I will immediately change impeller, lower unit fluid, and do a tune-up. Again, thanks all for the input. BTW, I have a real nice 1548 G3 with a 25hp motor for sale in the S&S section.

Robby


----------



## ugabowhunter (May 12, 2009)

alexmlane said:


> Yes they have a Z20 but the max you can put on that is a 225hp. There might be others but the only 20 ft bass boats I know that can take a 250 is the Skeeter 20i and Stratos 201 Pro. But but comparing the Z20 to the Skeeter iclass.....well there is no comparison IMHO but a lot of it is personal preference. The iclass is faster, drives better, rides better, layout is better and comes with all of the bells and whistles. I have no regrets at all in the Skeeter. Nothing wrong with Rangers but my preference was the Skeeter. I spent a long time asking opinions, test driving and reading up doing my homework on every boat in the $35k-$50k price range and I feel I got the best boat for my money.[/QUO
> 
> My fishing buddy has a Z520 Ranger with a 250 Pro XS. This is a 20ft boat rated for 250 hp. It runs 76mph easily...he has not been able to open it all the way, just fast enough to outrun anyone else. Just FYI.


----------



## boohoo222 (May 12, 2009)

the fish dont know the difference, my ''poor mans project'' boat can catch the same fish as the ranger etc. please yourself


----------



## sexy shad (May 13, 2009)

i'm with boohoo. fish don't know how fast you got there.


----------



## riprap (May 13, 2009)

Some guys are saying if you buy the blazer the motor will blow and you have a $15,000 boat. An engine will blow just as easy on a ranger. I have a ranger and love it. If I had a blazer I would love it. I just love fishing. I am happy as long as it gets me where I am going and keeps me on the water.


----------



## Perkins (May 13, 2009)

riprap said:


> Some guys are saying if you buy the blazer the motor will blow and you have a $15,000 boat. An engine will blow just as easy on a ranger. I have a ranger and love it. If I had a blazer I would love it. I just love fishing. I am happy as long as it gets me where I am going and keeps me on the water.



Your right riprap.. I was just trying to say be carefull. your right, enjoy the boat if you like it that's all the matters. again Blazer boats are good boats. enjoy!


----------



## riprap (May 13, 2009)

Eric Perkins said:


> Your right riprap.. I was just trying to say be carefull. your right, enjoy the boat if you like it that's all the matters. again Blazer boats are good boats. enjoy!


I am just a little bummed out today. I wasn't trying to single anybody out. I just wish I had the BB Boom wrap on my boat and motor. If Blazer was preferred by the pro staff that is what I would have. I thought I saw that wrap on a ranger so maybe i am still up for consideration. When you are on the prostaff and your engine blows it is immediately replaced at no charge.


----------



## bigbass07 (May 13, 2009)

riprap said:


> I am just a little bummed out today. I wasn't trying to single anybody out. I just wish I had the BB Boom wrap on my boat and motor. If Blazer was preferred by the pro staff that is what I would have. I thought I saw that wrap on a ranger so maybe i am still up for consideration. When you are on the prostaff and your engine blows it is immediately replaced at no charge.



sign me up please i'll be a boomhour my warranties gone.


----------



## gahunter12 (May 13, 2009)

Blazer makes a fine boat but like every one else said. They dont ride as good as a Ranger, Skeeter, Stratos. $6500 not a bad price as long the outboard is in good shape. I dont think it matters in your case but Blazers dont have as good of resale value as Ranger, Skeeter, Stratos. I have owned a '85 Winner 18', '89 Ranger 18', 92 Pro Craft 18.5', I fished out of a demo Triton TR21 for a while. I currently have a 2000 Skeeter zx185 w/ 175 Yamaha and LOVE IT. MAKE SURE the outboard is GOOD!!!! I have popped 3 power heads on the older boats. I know first hand they are $$$$$$!


----------



## pbmang (May 14, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> DANG!!!  I heard those Z series rangers are bad to the bone!! and fast!! dont they have a 19 foot with a 225 or 250  on the back?? You mind telling us what u didnt like about the Z series?? im just curious is all...



I have a friend who gets a new Ranger every year.  He got a new z520 about 6 months ago and it's a nice boat, but I wouldn't buy one.  It didn't ride as well as I thought it should, and I've never been a big fan of the higher gunnels.  To me it makes it tough to flip/pitch and the front of the deck seems to be pretty narrow for a 20ft. boat.  



8pointduck said:


> Blazers are fine boats. You guys who say you broke down, what does the boat have to do with it.That would be the motor.Yes please do have that checked before you buy( if you can).
> 
> I'm not even going to get on all this Ranger elitist garbage.



Exactly, I have never had a problem with a "Boat."  In 10 or so years, the only issues I have had are with the motor.  That is what you need to shop for, and make sure whatever hull that is attached to it is in good shape and suitable for your needs.



riprap said:


> Some guys are saying if you buy the blazer the motor will blow and you have a $15,000 boat. An engine will blow just as easy on a ranger. I have a ranger and love it. If I had a blazer I would love it. I just love fishing. I am happy as long as it gets me where I am going and keeps me on the water.



BINGO!

For a starter boat, I would go with the blazer just so that you can get use to owning, towing and driving a boat.  If you are comfortable with it after a few years, then upgrade to a newer boat.


----------



## Jaycobb (May 14, 2009)

bigbass07 said:


> you can not find a better riding boat than a ranger, they are a little heavy and not as fast as the others but they take rough water very well. i have riden or owned  almost every brand and lenght. the blazer is fast but rough. tritons don't handle well, skeeters are poorly built, nitros are OK but look at resale value also, no other boat holds its value like a ranger.



Now we just need to throw in the "Which is better: Johnson, Evinrude, Mercury or Yamaha?" debate and this post will catch fire.


----------



## bigbass07 (May 14, 2009)

Jaycobb said:


> Now we just need to throw in the "Which is better: Johnson, Evinrude, Mercury or Yamaha?" debate and this post will catch fire.



yamaha hands down


----------



## ugabowhunter (May 14, 2009)

bigbass07 said:


> yamaha hands down



Mercury...without a doubt!

Thanks again for all the advice. I am looking forward to purchasing my first sho'nuff boat. I will be debt free before I buy my next boat, so my mind is still not quite made up over a $20,000 Ranger or the $6500 Blazer. The Blazer has old electronics (which I would upgrade) and a Motorguide trolling motor(which I would also upgrade to a M.Kota). So I am still figuring out the numbers and looking around for a nice 519vx with a 200hp merc/yamaha w/ a tandem axle trailer. 

Again guys, thanks so much for all the knowledge that has been typed.

Robby


----------

